# new, game changing approach to tips



## UberDriverCT (Jul 7, 2016)

I think most want to tip...just ask politely but assure them they will get your best service regardless


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

UberDriverCT said:


> I've started a new approach with tips with this month and WOW has it worked! I drive around the Hartford area a lot and the rates here are exceedingly low.
> 
> When I pick up a ride, I have a little canned speech I give. I say, "I know Uber doesn't make it easy to tip. And you're under no legal obligation to tip me. But please know when I drive this car, I'm barely breaking even after gas and depreciation. I'm maybe making, net, $8 and hour. I can't insist you tip me, and I will get you there using my best efforts regardless, but I'd really appreciate a meaningful tip. Otherwise I'm just wasting time." I then ask for a pledge of sorts and mark it down in my ledger on the seat next to me.
> 
> 71 trips, 53 with tips, for a serious $423 in tips!! Some of this is skewed by two large tips I got, but it's a game changer to make this sort of otherwise silly pursuit worth it.


in hartford? No disrepect intended, but I dont believe it. If anything half of them would report you for soliciting based on the language.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yea that's some serious begging going on there. How are your ratings doing? If my driver basically sat there and told me that taking me to my destination for a fee was a waste of his time, I certainly wouldn't tip and would probably down rate them.

Well, I wouldn't down rate them for that, that's now how I roll but I certainly won't be given a guilt trip into tipping. I get good tips using my method and I do agree that discussing tips is the best way to earn a tip, but I've rarely heard of negative sob stories to work.

But if you truly are making those tips, great for you, but that method is a hard sell for many people in most markets... I certainly wouldn't ever try that speech here in Atlanta.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Asking is stupid. All you need is a sign they can't miss. There shouldn't be pressure just education allowing them to make a decision


----------



## UberDriverCT (Jul 7, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Asking is stupid. All you need is a sign they can't miss. There shouldn't be pressure just education allowing them to make a decision


Signs never really worked for me. I got some tips but nothing serious. If I could get the same tips (or close to it) via a sign I'd much rather do that but I'm finding engaging them in conversation (as one sided as it may be at times) is more effective from a dollars and cents standpoint.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Asking is stupid. All you need is a sign they can't miss. There shouldn't be pressure just education allowing them to make a decision


Unfortunately asking for tips is a losing proposition, a sign is as far as you can go. The closest thing i ever do when it comes to asking for tips is asking if i can keep the change off a $1.00. IE the fare is 10.80, they hand me $20.00 and i ask if i can just give them $9.00 for instance... Sometimes they say just give me $5.00 back. Sometimes they say I want all $9.20.

Asking for tips is an easy way to "NOT GET A TIP" unfortunately because people still believe the no tipping thing, it's just a losing situation, Asking for a tip can get you a low rating, and no tip... There's no winning with uber.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah Uber sucks so many ways.........I use PAYPAL to run my CC trips and when I show then the screen I word it like "ok the fare is $36 dollars even.......and then the system asks would you like to add a tip?"........and since my chip card reader has it digitally printed on in with a question mark after....its like the system/company is asking them not me.....in reality it's MY PayPal account they are paying into but they have no idea and think they are paying the company the fare and tipping me.........works like a charm I think I'm up to 85-90% on my fares I get tipped


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Unfortunately asking for tips is a losing proposition, a sign is as far as you can go. The closest thing i ever do when it comes to asking for tips is asking if i can keep the change off a $1.00. IE the fare is 10.80, they hand me $20.00 and i ask if i can just give them $9.00 for instance... Sometimes they say just give me $5.00 back. Sometimes they say I want all $9.20.
> 
> Asking for tips is an easy way to "NOT GET A TIP" unfortunately because people still believe the no tipping thing, it's just a losing situation, Asking for a tip can get you a low rating, and no tip... There's no winning with uber.


I deliver pizza. When someone is so cheap they insist they want every penny of their change, that's how they get it--in pennies. Plus, if my car is close I make them wait while I get it from my car. "Sorry, it's pretty rare that people want the small change so I just didn't remember to put some in my pocket today when I left my house. Glad I had a little in the car!"

I'm polite, they get their change, and they have no basis for a complaint. Worst they can do is not tip next time.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I deliver pizza. When someone is so cheap they insist they want every penny of their change, that's how they get it--in pennies. Plus, if my car is close I make them wait while I get it from my car. "Sorry, it's pretty rare that people want the small change so I just didn't remember to put some in my pocket today when I left my house. Glad I had a little in the car!"
> 
> I'm polite, they get their change, and they have no basis for a complaint. Worst they can do is not tip next time.


I never understood people that wanted their change back. Every time I order pizza delivered, say it was $13.74 and if I do have cash (a $20) I always just say "I'll just take $3 back" or something along those lines.

Granted, I *hate *change. I don't know what about it that I despise. I would pay more just to always use full dollar amounts always. Places that say "Would you like to round up for XXX charity?" if I'm paying cash, I always say yes. Keep that filthy change!

Fuzzyelvis Do you work at Pizza Hut by chance? I only pay with credit card these days but it seems when I check my bank statement, it never shows the full amount that I signed for with the added tip. Do they just not charge or pay the driver the tip when I sign it onto the receipt like their supposed to?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I never understood people that wanted their change back. Every time I order pizza delivered, say it was $13.74 and if I do have cash (a $20) I always just say "I'll just take $3 back" or something along those lines.
> 
> Granted, I *hate *change. I don't know what about it that I despise. I would pay more just to always use full dollar amounts always. Places that say "Would you like to round up for XXX charity?" if I'm paying cash, I always say yes. Keep that filthy change!
> 
> Fuzzyelvis Do you work at Pizza Hut by chance? I only pay with credit card these days but it seems when I check my bank statement, it never shows the full amount that I signed for with the added tip. Do they just not charge or pay the driver the tip when I sign it onto the receipt like their supposed to?


When you pay with a credit card and it's a write in tip one of three things happens in this country.

1. the amount is added very quickly an adjusted. (within an hour)
2. it's put in the system as a 25% tip and then lowered. (eventually)
3. the base amount is charged to your credit card and within several "DAYS" it's fixed.


----------

